# Canon 20D and Sunpak flash



## megz1234 (Aug 25, 2010)

I currently own a Sunpak MZ440AF-PT that I use with my Pentax film camera's. Am I able to use this on my canon 20 D also. I did try it and cannot get the camera to fire the flash. The flash fires manually. Is this just a complete mismatch or I am doing something wrong. I am on the manual setting on the canon and the flash.

thanks in advance!!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 25, 2010)

I couldn't find that flash on THIS SITE, which shows 'user reported' flash trigger voltages.  

The list was meant for older Canon cameras which had a rating of 6 volts or 9volts.  The 20D has a safe rating of 250 volts (As far as I know).

It's posible that the flash requires too much voltage and might damage the camera, but I'd guess that it's unlikely.  I don't know why it wouldn't fire, is it a standard size hotshoe and does it fit well on the canon?

An alternative would be to get an off-camera radio flash trigger set.


----------

